# How to Save and Print Sticky Notes



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

*How to Save and Print Sticky Notes*​
Using Windows Sticky Notes and the Snipping Tool​
Windows has a feature that a lot of people may not use often called Sticky Notes. As the name implies, Sticky Notes can be used as quick post-it reminders where users could put them on a table or on a refrigerator to remind them of things.

Windows by default puts sticky notes on the Desktop. They have been around since Windows 7 and are offered in Windows 7, 8/8.1 and 10. Not sure if they were in other versions.

Coordinating with Sticky Notes, is the Windows Snipping Tool, which allows users to crop off any image of the screen from a screenshot and you can save the image, and/or print it.

*How to Print and Save Sticky Notes:*​
Do a search for Sticky Notes in your computer's search box if you don't see Sticky Notes in your Start Menu.

Open the note and write something. You can enlarge the note by moving the sliders like any other Window to write more content. The note is now on your desktop. If you add new notes by clicking the + sign, the new note stays next to the old note, it is not deleted unless you click on the X for each note and answer yes to deleting the note in the confirmation message.

Search for Windows Snipping Tool in your Search box again.

Find the snipping tool and open it.

You have several options for snipping, for this example, click on the arrow next to New and select "Window Snap."

Next, just go your Sticky Notes you want to snip away the background. Just touch the any area where the perimeter of the window would be located. Note that had we used the default Rectangular Snip, we would have to draw a box around the area, and that can be a problem for some people.

You can save the Snip to a location on your computer as an HTML. PNG, or JPEG file.

After saving the snip, you can go to the file, open it up and print the note using your conventional printer software, or the tools in Windows.

Once printed, you can cut down the size of the page for conveyance. This will make the use of Sticky Notes more useful. Hope this helps!
Jack


----------

